# Ucraina: soldati insoddisfatti delle armi italiane



## admin (5 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da Repubblica, i soldati ucraini hanno provato le armi inviate dall’Italia ma non sono rimasti soddisfatti. Hanno provato a prendere confidenza con il treppiede che però obbliga ad una posizione di tiro diversa dalla tradizione sovietica.


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, i soldati ucraini hanno provato le armi inviate dall’Italia ma non sono rimasti soddisfatti. Hanno provato a prendere confidenza con il treppiede che però obbliga ad una posizione di tiro diversa dalla tradizione sovietica.


Ma andate a c…!


----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Aprile 2022)

Le armi italiane fanno schifo? E dov'e' la novitá?


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, i soldati ucraini hanno provato le armi inviate dall’Italia ma non sono rimasti soddisfatti. Hanno provato a prendere confidenza con il treppiede che però obbliga ad una posizione di tiro diversa dalla tradizione sovietica.


Ma che la Russia vi prenda tutti pezzi di M.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Aprile 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Le armi italiane fanno schifo? E dov'e' la novitá?


Ma dai su...
Almeno sul settore delle armi l'italia non può certo lamentarsi, abbiamo eccellenze mondiali.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, i soldati ucraini hanno provato le armi inviate dall’Italia ma non sono rimasti soddisfatti. Hanno provato a prendere confidenza con il treppiede che però obbliga ad una posizione di tiro diversa dalla tradizione sovietica.


pure palati fini abbiamo


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, i soldati ucraini hanno provato le armi inviate dall’Italia ma non sono rimasti soddisfatti. Hanno provato a prendere confidenza con il treppiede che però obbliga ad una posizione di tiro diversa dalla tradizione sovietica.



Se vogliono ho ancora nel cassetto la mia splendida Condor , basta fare un fischio!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2022)

Bene, magari smettono di chiedercele.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, i soldati ucraini hanno provato le armi inviate dall’Italia ma non sono rimasti soddisfatti. Hanno provato a prendere confidenza con il treppiede che però obbliga ad una posizione di tiro diversa dalla tradizione sovietica.



Mandategli un carico di volantini e di tessere del PD, quelle sì che sono armi che funzionano.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mandategli un carico di volantini e di tessere del PD, quelle sì che sono armi che funzionano.


In realtà speravano nella balistica del chapa.
Era lui il sogno bagnato.


----------



## Milo (5 Aprile 2022)

“Ah lei è un dottore…”


----------



## Andris (5 Aprile 2022)

ci ricorderemo di queste vaccate quando elemosineranno i ricongiungimenti di famiglia con le mogli emigrate.
là resterete a ricostruire nella polvere e nel fango con la pala in mano


----------



## cris (5 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se vogliono ho ancora nel cassetto la mia splendida Condor , basta fare un fischio!


Aggiungo anche la mia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma che la Russia vi prenda tutti pezzi di M.



E anche in fretta,almeno evitiamo di sentirli quotidianamente.
E le armi italiane non vanno bene,e gli aiuti umanitari italiani non vanno bene,e l'Italia non sta ancora facendo abbastanza per l'ucraina e non va bene...e mò hanno rotto 3/4 di minghia.

Usino le pietre se le armi italiane non vanno bene.
Oppure che si fottano.


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche in fretta,almeno evitiamo di sentirli quotidianamente.
> E le armi italiane non vanno bene,e gli aiuti umanitari italiani non vanno bene,e l'Italia non sta ancora facendo abbastanza per l'ucraina e non va bene...e mò hanno rotto 3/4 di minghia.
> 
> Usino le pietre se le armi italiane non vanno bene.
> Oppure che si fottano.


Pretendono un intervento diretto, é chiaro dal giorno 1


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pretendono un intervento diretto, é chiaro dal giorno 1



Io lo farei anche un intervento diretto.
Però su kiev.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se vogliono ho ancora nel cassetto la mia splendida Condor , basta fare un fischio!


Io avevo fatto l upgrade alla pistola a gas poi . Da qualche parta ce l ho ancora


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Aggiungo anche la mia


LOL , e chi non ha una condor a casa?

comunque, ironia a parte, mi sa di notizia per triggerare le folle e basta.

Dubito che si siano lamentati e fatto gli schizzinosi sulle nostre armi.

Saranno semplici considerazioni, io lo faccio da mattina a sera su cose meno pericolose a lavoro, ma non vuol dire che schifo tutto


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Io avevo fatto l upgrade alla pistola a gas poi . Da qualche parta ce l ho ancora


Io facevo la guerra con i miei vicini!

Siccome ero un poveraccio, non avevo quella a gas.

Cosi davo a loro la condor e mi facevo dare la loro a gas, gli sparavo con i pallottolini di plastica dura ahahahah

Avevano qualche anno meno di me, facevo un po' di nonnismo, dai-


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io facevo la guerra con i miei vicini!
> 
> Siccome ero un poveraccio, non avevo quella a gas.
> 
> ...


Con la condor non prendevi una pianta da un metro mi ricordo. Era inutile mirare andavano dove volevano sti colpi gialli


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, i soldati ucraini hanno provato le armi inviate dall’Italia ma *non sono rimasti soddisfatti*. Hanno provato a prendere confidenza con il treppiede che però obbliga ad una posizione di tiro diversa dalla tradizione sovietica.



Possono sempre chiedere il rimborso.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Aprile 2022)

Ok,a questo punto una bella manovra finanziaria per l'aggiornamento degli armamenti che possano soddisfare gli ucraini,il tutto ovviamente sulle spalle degli italiani,non sìa mai che la nato ci volti le spalle..


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bene, magari smettono di chiedercele.



Non credo. Questi stanno abbindolando tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pretendono un intervento diretto, é chiaro dal giorno 1



Aiutarli è stato giusto ma ora basta. Se vogliono continuare lo facciano a spese loro.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, i soldati ucraini hanno provato le armi inviate dall’Italia ma non sono rimasti soddisfatti. Hanno provato a prendere confidenza con il treppiede che però obbliga ad una posizione di tiro diversa dalla tradizione sovietica.



Se sono come la roba che vediamo nei negozi con la scritta "made in Italy" allora c'è caso che ce le siamo fatte fare dalla Cina.
La famosa pistola "Beletta 98".


----------



## Raryof (5 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche in fretta,almeno evitiamo di sentirli quotidianamente.
> E le armi italiane non vanno bene,e gli aiuti umanitari italiani non vanno bene,e l'Italia non sta ancora facendo abbastanza per l'ucraina e non va bene...e mò hanno rotto 3/4 di minghia.
> 
> Usino le pietre se le armi italiane non vanno bene.
> Oppure che si fottano.


Non era meglio spedirgli dei pacchi di pasta??!?!!? ah già è vero, col grano italiano ma 100% russo non possiamo più.
Comunque forse qualcuno non se n'è accorto ma il mondo occidentale sta finanziando dei nazisti incapaci con armi su armi e questi ne vogliono ancora di più, ma quanto è bella la pace eh? 
Mamma mia il business che hanno messo su, giusto per andare a colpire Putin che non rientra nella sfera di influenza dei famosi buoni, questi ucraini prima o poi capiranno che per colpire Putin gli hanno devastato il paese, ma chissene frega giusto? l'importante è fare la guerra buona con i fessi giusti.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non era meglio spedirgli dei pacchi di pasta??!?!!? ah già è vero, col grano italiano ma 100% russo non possiamo più.



Poi vogliono anche gli chef.


----------



## danjr (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, i soldati ucraini hanno provato le armi inviate dall’Italia ma non sono rimasti soddisfatti. Hanno provato a prendere confidenza con il treppiede che però obbliga ad una posizione di tiro diversa dalla tradizione sovietica.


Che cacchio vogliono? Noi siamo i maestri delle armi


----------



## danjr (5 Aprile 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Le armi italiane fanno schifo? E dov'e' la novitá?


Eh si in effetti Beretta collabora solo con Us army per fucili di ultima generazione (tralasciando le pistole fornite a metà dormi eserciti mondiali)


----------



## Raryof (5 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Eh si in effetti Beretta collabora solo con Us army per fucili di ultima generazione (tralasciando le pistole fornite a metà dormi eserciti mondiali)











Se mandiamo questi aiuti umanitari nessuno si accorgerà di nulla, infiliamo le armi negli scatoloni e poi pure i salumi sopra, tanto è sempre Beretta così risparmiamo sugli scatoloni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io lo farei anche un intervento diretto.
> Però su kiev.


Io no, che se la sbrighino bidet Putin e zelecoso


----------



## 7vinte (5 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma che la Russia vi prenda tutti pezzi di M.


Vedo che sta venendo fuori la vera faccia dell' "equidistanza"


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, i soldati ucraini hanno provato le armi inviate dall’Italia ma non sono rimasti soddisfatti. Hanno provato a prendere confidenza con il treppiede che però obbliga ad una posizione di tiro diversa dalla tradizione sovietica.


È lo stesso problema che vale per tutte le armi, gli Ucraini sono addestrati per lo più all'utilizzo di armamento di origine sovietica o comunque ex patto di Varsavia. 
Proprio per questo se devono inviargli carri armati sono costretti a prendere la vecchia roba sovietica che possono avere solo alcune nazioni, la Repubblica Ceca per esempio ha inviato ieri dei carri Armati T-72 dei tempi del patto di Varsavia. 
Stessa cosa gli aerei, non saprebbero pilotare un F-16 ma solo i MiG.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vedo che sta venendo fuori la vera faccia dell' "equidistanza"


a me sembra già una follia "parteggiare" alla pari..figuriamoci propendere per la parte russa..vabè


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vedo che sta venendo fuori la vera faccia dell' "equidistanza"


Più che altro mi sembra che non si è capito il significato della notizia...


----------



## Swaitak (5 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più che altro mi sembra che non si è capito il significato della notizia...


si è capito, ma non possiamo produrre armi sovietiche per loro e dobbiamo evitare di mandare addestratori che non siano i volontari. Più di così come possiamo aiutarli?


----------



## davidsdave80 (5 Aprile 2022)

Follia totale, hanno armato i civili con tutte le conseguenze del caso, poi fanno pure gli schizzinosi .. una tristezza profonda per i civili ucraini soprattutto, ma anche per quei giovani russi obbligati ad andare in guerra. Anziche fare slogan da una parte e dall altra.. avessero dedicato piu tempo a negoziati e diplomazia. 
Per chi ha interesse, andate a vedere su youtube un approfondimento di Limes (marzo 2021..) "Stati uniti vs Russia . Cosa succede in ucraina", dura 10 min ma e illuminante


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si è capito, ma non possiamo produrre armi sovietiche per loro e dobbiamo evitare di mandare addestratori che non siano i volontari. Più di così come possiamo aiutarli?


Più di così in nessun modo, è una semplice valutazione tecnica quella degli ucraini.
Il massimo che si potrebbe fare è inviare addestratori in Romania o in Polonia e farli incontrare con sottufficiali ucraini che poi potranno fare la stessa cosa con la truppa. 

Il punto è che in questo caso non si tratta solo di utilizzo dell'arma, ma di dottrina di impiego e ingaggio della fanteria, possiamo fare poco. 
Quindi si adattano o nulla.


----------



## Devil man (5 Aprile 2022)

Al prossimo carico inviategli delle softair


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Aprile 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Follia totale, hanno armato i civili con tutte le conseguenze del caso, poi fanno pure gli schizzinosi .. una tristezza profonda per i civili ucraini soprattutto, ma anche per quei giovani russi obbligati ad andare in guerra. Anziche fare slogan da una parte e dall altra.. avessero dedicato piu tempo a negoziati e diplomazia.
> Per chi ha interesse, andate a vedere su youtube un approfondimento di Limes (marzo 2021..) "Stati uniti vs Russia . Cosa succede in ucraina", dura 10 min ma e illuminante


Di civili armati ne hanno Impiegati ben pochi in realtà. La maggioranza nella difesa territoriale che si attiva esclusivamente con la presenza del nemico nell'Oblast di appartenenza.

Non possono armare i civili a profusione anche volendo, sprecherebbero armi per gente che non sa fare la guerra e quelle armi servono alle formazioni regolari.

L'unica cosa che hanno fatto seriamente è stata quella di richiamare i riservisti, che hanno almeno sulla carta una minima preparazione.

Ma sui fronti per le operazioni controffensive non ci sono civili arruolati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Aprile 2022)

Speriamo almeno che queste armi siano state pagate in anticipo dagli ucraini.


----------



## davidsdave80 (5 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Di civili armati ne hanno Impiegati ben pochi in realtà. La maggioranza nella difesa territoriale che si attiva esclusivamente con la presenza del nemico nell'Oblast di appartenenza.
> 
> Non possono armare i civili a profusione anche volendo, sprecherebbero armi per gente che non sa fare la guerra e quelle armi servono alle formazioni regolari.
> 
> ...


Ok meglio cosi, Grazie del chiarimento.
in ogni caso Dario Fabbri, tutto fuorche' un complottista... 1 anno fa aveva chiarito molto bene la situazione


----------



## hakaishin (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma andate a c…!


Ah i signorini sono pure di bocca buona?
Allora andate con bastoni e coltelli dai..
Mah


----------



## hakaishin (5 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci ricorderemo di queste vaccate quando elemosineranno i ricongiungimenti di famiglia con le mogli emigrate.
> là resterete a ricostruire nella polvere e nel fango con la pala in mano


Anche io farei così. Con quazzo che entrate in Italia…


----------



## Raryof (5 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo almeno che queste armi siano state pagate in anticipo dagli ucraini.


Pagano in contrassegno


----------



## hakaishin (5 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più che altro mi sembra che non si è capito il significato della notizia...


Devono dire solo GRAZIE.
GRAZIE ITALIA per tutto e per I SACRIFICI.
Stop e zitti. Solo grazie.
Non le sanno usare perché sono abituati alle fionde perché sono grezzi? Non è un nostro problema.
Il resto è faziosità


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vedo che sta venendo fuori la vera faccia dell' "equidistanza"


Non é la Russia a tirare in ballo l'Italia ogni 2x3. Un paese allo scatafascio, accogliamo i loro cittadini, gli inviamo le nostre armi, ogni gg partono da qui camion pieni di aiuti, e questi chiedono di più, vogliono di meglio, vogliono la no fly zone, vogliono un coinvolgimento di tutta la nato. Ad oggi chi sta defecando falli costantemente all'Italia é il *governo* ucraino, lo metto in grassetto così forse capisci che di certo non é con i cittadini che me la prendo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Devono dire solo GRAZIE.
> GRAZIE ITALIA per tutto e per I SACRIFICI.
> Stop e zitti. Solo grazie.
> Non le sanno usare perché sono abituati alle fionde perché sono grezzi? Non è un nostro problema.
> Il resto è faziosità


Ma non è una lamentela verso l'Italia, è una notizia interna all'esercito ucraino. Probabilmente la truppa avrà detto a sottufficiali ed ufficiali: "Abbiamo un problema con queste armi, hanno il treppiede invece del bipede a cui siamo abituati e non possiamo usarle con le nostre tattiche standard".

Commentate notizie di interesse militare come se fossero politiche...


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non é la Russia a tirare in ballo l'Italia ogni 2x3. Un paese allo scatafascio, accogliamo i loro cittadini, gli inviamo le nostre armi, ogni gg partono da qui camion pieni di aiuti, e questi chiedono di più, vogliono di meglio, vogliono la no fly zone, vogliono un coinvolgimento di tutta la nato. Ad oggi chi sta defecando falli costantemente all'Italia é il *governo* ucraino, lo metto in grassetto così forse capisci che di certo non é con i cittadini che me la prendo.


Questa non è una lamentela del governo ucraino


----------



## __king george__ (5 Aprile 2022)

a Mosca un uomo si mette a terra con le mani legate come le vittime di Bucha

hai palle e cuore ragazzo..palle e cuore...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Aprile 2022)

Non gli avranno mandato le istruzioni
1 la mascherina funziona da sicura se non la indossi il colpo non parte
Chirurgiche per i fucili
Ffp2 per mitragliatrici e armi pesanti
Dopo che ha sparato comunque il soldato deve stare in vigile attesa fino ad ordine seguente


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questa non è una lamentela del governo ucraino


Ok, prenderò nota


----------



## ignaxio (5 Aprile 2022)

Leggo: ".. ci sono i missili *Milan*, che sono ritenuti ancora efficienti anche se il progetto risale al 1993: ma il personale ucraino deve venire addestrato per usarli"

Missili Inter? non pervenuti
Missili Juve? non pervenuti


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Devono dire solo GRAZIE.
> GRAZIE ITALIA per tutto e per I SACRIFICI.
> Stop e zitti. Solo grazie.
> Non le sanno usare perché sono abituati alle fionde perché sono grezzi? Non è un nostro problema.
> Il resto è faziosità



Chi pretende non sa dire grazie.


----------



## Raryof (5 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Non gli avranno mandato le istruzioni
> 1 la mascherina funziona da sicura se non la indossi il colpo non parte
> Chirurgiche per i fucili
> Ffp2 per mitragliatrici e armi pesanti
> Dopo che ha sparato comunque il soldato deve stare in vigile attesa fino ad ordine seguente


Le armi migliori le fa Beretta che ha creato un interessantissimo meccanismo che permette al fucile di connettersi con il microchip impiantato nel cervello del soldato capitan coraggio, questo per poter avere un conflitto in tutta sicurezza, covid free, ovviamente avendo legato il progresso dell'essere umano alla propria condizione vaccinale è presto detto che le guerre saranno tutte sicure, niente più pass green ma microchip che comunica direttamente con l'agenzia delle entrate e con il medico di base che cambierà nome e diventerà virologo di base, o meglio, sommo virologo di livello 1 2 3 e tanti altri livelli collegati al numero di ospitate nelle tv piddine che sono le uniche credibili e sono luce vera in questo mondo così pieno di odio e fake news.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non è una lamentela verso l'Italia, è una notizia interna all'esercito ucraino. Probabilmente la truppa avrà detto a sottufficiali ed ufficiali: "Abbiamo un problema con queste armi, hanno il treppiede invece del bipede a cui siamo abituati e non possiamo usarle con le nostre tattiche standard".
> 
> Commentate notizie di interesse militare come se fossero politiche...


Comunque GRAZIE non lo hanno mai detto.
Commentiamo quello che c’è da commentare. Trovo le loro lamentele stupide e stucchevoli.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Le armi migliori le fa Beretta che ha creato un interessantissimo meccanismo che permette al fucile di connettersi con il microchip impiantato nel cervello del soldato capitan coraggio, questo per poter avere un conflitto in tutta sicurezza, covid free, ovviamente avendo legato il progresso dell'essere umano alla propria condizione vaccinale è presto detto che le guerre saranno tutte sicure, niente più pass green ma microchip che comunica direttamente con l'agenzia delle entrate e con il medico di base che cambierà nome e diventerà virologo di base, o meglio, sommo virologo di livello 1 2 3 e tanti altri livelli collegati al numero di ospitate nelle tv piddine che sono le uniche credibili e sono luce vera in questo mondo così pieno di odio e fake news.


Vedo che anche tu hai una bella fantasia anche se sembra quasi realtà


----------



## Vinx90 (5 Aprile 2022)

Ma si facessero la loro guerra ( da buoni sudditi USA) e non fracassassero i mar…


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

Per chi se lo fosse perso:





Da 3 e 14.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque GRAZIE non lo hanno mai detto.
> Commentiamo quello che c’è da commentare. Trovo le loro lamentele stupide e stucchevoli.



Ho appena postato un video, se puoi guardalo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Leggo: ".. ci sono i missili *Milan*, che sono ritenuti ancora efficienti anche se il progetto risale al 1993: ma il personale ucraino deve venire addestrato per usarli"
> 
> *Missili Inter? non pervenuti
> Missili Juve? non pervenuti*



Non ci sono perché non superano il confine 

Facciamoci una risata.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per chi se lo fosse perso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bisognerebbe ricordare a lui, e a tutti coloro che fanno facili ironie in merito, che l'esercito italiano occupa la seconda posizione all'interno del Ranking dell'UE alle spalle della Francia e il terzo all'interno del continente dopo Francia e UK. Tra il nostro e l'esercito ucraino ci sono diverse spanne di differenza: se fa piacere raccontare la solita e stucchevole favoletta relativa all'incompetenza dei nostri soldati va bene, ma che si sappia almeno che di una stucchevole favoletta si tratta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per chi se lo fosse perso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Senza le tonnellate e tonnellate di armi regalate dall'occidente,questo pagliaccio sarebbe già stato da un pezzo in una fossa sotto terra.
Vogliono combatere,e allora che combattessero con quello che hanno,senza andare a pretendere miliardi di cose da tutte le altre nazioni che con l'ucraina non hanno niente a che fare.

Miliardi di cose che tra l'altro non ripagheranno mai.
Ma per questo ci pensa pantalone italiano...........


----------



## Shmuk (5 Aprile 2022)

A caval donato...

Non è una buonissima notizia, in quanto può significare che presto o tardi se le rivenderanno, a chi è meglio non saperlo...


----------



## hakaishin (5 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per chi se lo fosse perso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si si avevo visto sto pagliaccio…
Non farmi parlare dai


----------



## hakaishin (5 Aprile 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe ricordare a lui, e a tutti coloro che fanno facili ironie in merito, che l'esercito italiano occupa la seconda posizione all'interno del Ranking dell'UE alle spalle della Francia e il terzo all'interno del continente dopo Francia e UK. Tra il nostro e l'esercito ucraino ci sono diverse spanne di differenza: se fa piacere raccontare la solita e stucchevole favoletta relativa all'incompetenza dei nostri soldati va bene, ma che si sappia almeno che di una stucchevole favoletta si tratta.


Ciao Ale,
Ma poverino, detta da un ucraino che valore vuoi che abbia sta cosa. Degli zotici da terzo mondo che stanno resistendo, buon per loro.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si avevo visto sto pagliaccio…
> Non farmi parlare dai



L’Italia li sta aiutando in tutti i modi possibili e si permette di disprezzarci. Io lo trovo inaccettabile.


----------



## vota DC (5 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Comunque GRAZIE non lo hanno mai detto.
> Commentiamo quello che c’è da commentare. Trovo le loro lamentele stupide e stucchevoli.


Per qualche arma? L'unico che ringraziano è il monobaffo grazie al quale hanno ottenuto un terzo del loro territorio (e hanno fatto guerriglia dal 1942 al 1954 pensando che stesse raccogliendo un esercito in Sudamerica per venire a salvarli)....quindi hanno un odio istintivo verso la repubblica nata dalla resistenza al nazifascismo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> *Per qualche arma? *L'unico che ringraziano è il monobaffo grazie al quale hanno ottenuto un terzo del loro territorio (e hanno fatto guerriglia dal 1942 al 1954 pensando che stesse raccogliendo un esercito in Sudamerica per venire a salvarli)....quindi hanno un odio istintivo verso la repubblica nata dalla resistenza al nazifascismo.



Giusto per qualche tonnellata di armi,tonnellate di cibo e tonnellate di costi per noi "itagliani"


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Aprile 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Le armi italiane fanno schifo? E dov'e' la novitá?


Oto Melara... Beretta... l'Italia ha una grandissima tradizione nella produzione di Armi. Diciamo che l'articolo è piuttosto fazioso e alla ricerca della polemica ad ogni costo. D'altronde la fonte (Repubblica) è una garanzia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Aprile 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Oto Melara... Beretta... l'Italia ha una grandissima tradizione nella produzione di Armi. Diciamo che l'articolo è piuttosto fazioso e alla ricerca della polemica ad ogni costo. D'altronde la fonte (Repubblica) è una garanzia.


Metterei anche la Leonardo tra le eccellenze.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Per qualche arma? L'unico che ringraziano è il monobaffo grazie al quale hanno ottenuto un terzo del loro territorio (e hanno fatto guerriglia dal 1942 al 1954 pensando che stesse raccogliendo un esercito in Sudamerica per venire a salvarli)....quindi hanno un odio istintivo verso la repubblica nata dalla resistenza al nazifascismo.


In effetti…


----------



## Marilson (6 Aprile 2022)

La Beretta 92FS, rinominata Beretta M9 e' la standard issue delle forze armate degli stati uniti dagli anni 80 quando rimpiazzo' la vetusta Colt 1911. Sbaraglio' in un concorso interno tutte le altre pistole, sono passati 40 anni ed e' ancora usata. Di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?

Detto questo, mi sembra di ricordare che l'Italia ripudi la guerra (articolo 11) e che la cessione di armi a un paese in guerra e' semplicemente anti costituzionale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> La Beretta 92FS, rinominata Beretta M9 e' la standard issue delle forze armate degli stati uniti dagli anni 80 quando rimpiazzo' la vetusta Colt 1911. Sbaraglio' in un concorso interno tutte le altre pistole, sono passati 40 anni ed e' ancora usata. Di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?
> 
> Detto questo, mi sembra di ricordare che l'Italia ripudi la guerra (articolo 11) e che la cessione di armi a un paese in guerra e' semplicemente anti costituzionale.



"L'Italia ripudia la guerra come strumento di offesa alla libertà degli altri popoli e come mezzo di risoluzione delle controversie internazionali."

Non c'è niente di incostituzionale.

Anzi, proprio perché l'Italia ripudia la guerra come offesa alla libertà dei popoli interviene in aiuto dell'Ucraina.

Limitatamente a noi, questo articolo sostanzialmente impedisce all'Italia di dichiarare guerra ad un altra nazione al fine di privarne la libertà.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Intanto un articolo su Ria Novosti, quindi tutto tranne che un qualcosa che sia vicina all'occidente spiega il piano russo per l'Ucraina in pochi punti:

- Deucrainizzazione ed eliminazione di qualunque forma di nazionalismo ucraino.

- Eliminazione del nome Ucraina.

- Eliminazione di tutti i politici, funzionari e militari dell'attuale "regime" ucraino.

- Imposizione del russo come lingua, che sarà la sola ad essere insegnata nelle scuole. 

- Tale progetto in 25 anni porterà la nuova Ucraina a richiedere autonomamente l'annessione alla federazione Russa.


Ria Novosti, organo di stampa dello stato russo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Josep Borrell, Alto rappresentante dell’Ue per la politica estera e di sicurezza, ha dichiarato che bisogna continuare ad armare l’Ucraina.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto un articolo su Ria Novosti, quindi tutto tranne che un qualcosa che sia vicina all'occidente spiega il piano russo per l'Ucraina in pochi punti:
> 
> - Deucrainizzazione ed eliminazione di qualunque forma di nazionalismo ucraino.
> 
> ...


Un progetto assolutamente credibile.
Soprattutto perché 25 anni servono alla Russia per conquistare tutta l’ucraina


----------



## Albijol (6 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Un progetto assolutamente credibile.
> Soprattutto perché 25 anni servono alla Russia per conquistare tutta l’ucraina


Ci hanno provato però a prendere Kiev (stile Praga 68) e quasi tutti (quindi non solo i russi) vedevano la cosa fattibile. Solo qualche ex generale USA su Twitter sin dall'inizio aveva previsto la sconfitta della Russia nella battaglia di Kiev.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2022)

Hanno dato fuoco alla villa italiana di Soloviev, l'oligarca conduttore intimissimo di Putin che si era collegato con Del Debbio.


----------



## Albijol (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno dato fuoco alla villa italiana di Soloviev, l'oligarca conduttore intimissimo di Putin che si era collegato con Del Debbio.


A lui dovrebbero dare fuoco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto un articolo su Ria Novosti, quindi tutto tranne che un qualcosa che sia vicina all'occidente spiega il piano russo per l'Ucraina in pochi punti:
> 
> - Deucrainizzazione ed eliminazione di qualunque forma di nazionalismo ucraino.
> 
> ...


fatelo leggere ad orsini e ai dibattisti vari, quelli della via diplomatica


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto un articolo su Ria Novosti, quindi tutto tranne che un qualcosa che sia vicina all'occidente spiega il piano russo per l'Ucraina in pochi punti:
> 
> - Deucrainizzazione ed eliminazione di qualunque forma di nazionalismo ucraino.
> 
> ...


Da portare all'attenzione dei fan della resa incondizionata nostrana, Orsini su tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> fatelo leggere ad orsini e ai dibattisti vari, quelli della via diplomatica





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da portare all'attenzione dei fan della resa incondizionata nostrana, Orsini su tutti.


Su Orsini ho approfondito, guardando interviste degli ultimi 10 anni.

E' sempre stato cosi, su qualunque argomento, fa il "contro" a prescindere, pero' mi piace ascoltarlo, e secondo me non è nemmeno filo Putin, anzi, è solo fatto cosi.

Di Battista, stessa pasta, ma solo meno intelligente.

In generale, comunque, concordo sulla via diplomatica, ma a me non pare proprio Putin sia dello stesso avviso.
Per me non gliene frega nulla, per lui la via diplomatica è "datemi quello che voglio e (forse) la smetto"


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da portare all'attenzione dei fan della resa incondizionata nostrana, Orsini su tutti.



Prendendo atto che l'idea di Putin sia quella riportata, *tipica di un dittatore quale è sempre stato.. *
Cosa deve fare di più l'Occidente? 
Deve entare in guerra per impedirgli di attuare i suoi piani sull' Ucraina?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche in fretta,almeno evitiamo di sentirli quotidianamente.
> E le armi italiane non vanno bene,e gli aiuti umanitari italiani non vanno bene,e l'Italia non sta ancora facendo abbastanza per l'ucraina e non va bene...e mò hanno rotto 3/4 di minghia.
> 
> Usino le pietre se le armi italiane non vanno bene.
> Oppure *che si fottano*.



.


----------



## vota DC (6 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prendendo atto che l'idea di Putin sia quella riportata, *tipica di un dittatore quale è sempre stato.. *
> Cosa deve fare di più l'Occidente?
> Deve entare in guerra per impedirgli di attuare i suoi piani sull' Ucraina?


Presidente di Ucraina russofono.
Due milioni di polacchi (paese Nato) considerati solo centomila dal governo ucraino e sistematicamente uccisi e rimpiazzati con coloni.
Missili antinavi inglesi usati per la difesa di Kiev.
Soldati aizzati contro l'Italia "se ***** è colpa delle armi italiane".
Carri armati usati nella guerriglia urbana.

Questo è il re scorpione vero, non quello egiziano. Più lo accontenti più sarà ostile. Ciliegina sulla torta l'Ucraina continua ad importare gas russo con tanto di presidente in maniche corte a febbraio...ma pretende che smettiamo noi di farlo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prendendo atto che l'idea di Putin sia quella riportata, *tipica di un dittatore quale è sempre stato.. *
> Cosa deve fare di più l'Occidente?
> Deve entare in guerra per impedirgli di attuare i suoi piani sull' Ucraina?


No, la guerra va evitata finchè sarà possibile, è ovvio.
Ma tutto quello che non è guerra va fatto, e con decisione.
Sanzioni, umiliare il loro soft power costantemente, rifornire di qualunque cosa gli ucraini, ostacolare in qualunque modo i russi. 
Questa è la tattica corretta, e infatti è quella che stiamo seguendo.
Ne usciremo danneggiati anche noi? Certo, ma almeno dopo l'urto iniziale diversificheremo i fornitori di gas e petrolio e nel lungo termine avremo fatto una mossa geopoliticamente intelligente.
E se saremo abili a riprendere la russia dalle macerie di questa guerra, potremo farne un nostro alleato fedele in ottica anticinese. 

Qualunque soluzione che preveda una resa incondizionata ucraina è miope e fuori dalla realtà, visto che la situazione sul campo NON è favorevole ai russi.
Tutto qua.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Su Orsini ho approfondito, guardando interviste degli ultimi 10 anni.
> 
> E' sempre stato cosi, su qualunque argomento, fa il "contro" a prescindere, pero' mi piace ascoltarlo, e secondo me non è nemmeno filo Putin, anzi, è solo fatto cosi.
> 
> ...


orsini è un povia che ha preso la laurea, fa certi "ragionamenti" che ti porta a dire: poveri studenti


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ci hanno provato però a prendere Kiev (stile Praga 68) e quasi tutti (quindi non solo i russi) vedevano la cosa fattibile. Solo qualche ex generale USA su Twitter sin dall'inizio aveva previsto la sconfitta della Russia nella battaglia di Kiev.


Io sono convinto che se davvero volessero, i russi prenderebbero tutto. Hanno fatto un flebile tentativo a Kiev


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prendendo atto che l'idea di Putin sia quella riportata, *tipica di un dittatore quale è sempre stato.. *
> Cosa deve fare di più l'Occidente?
> Deve entare in guerra per impedirgli di attuare i suoi piani sull' Ucraina?


Infatti non cambia nulla. È semplicemente qualche argomento in più per ì santificatori dell’Ucraina…


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> No, la guerra va evitata finchè sarà possibile, è ovvio.
> Ma tutto quello che non è guerra va fatto, e con decisione.
> Sanzioni, umiliare il loro soft power costantemente, rifornire di qualunque cosa gli ucraini, ostacolare in qualunque modo i russi.
> Questa è la tattica corretta, e infatti è quella che stiamo seguendo.
> ...


Fino a dove possiamo arrivare. Poi ci sarà un limite perché darsi la mazza sulle palle per l’ucraina, a lungo andare è RIDICOLO


----------



## Swaitak (6 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Fino a dove possiamo arrivare. Poi ci sarà un limite perché darsi la mazza sulle palle per l’ucraina, a lungo andare è RIDICOLO


per me siamo al penultimo step sanzionando su carbone e petrolio (questo è il limite), poi ci sarà il botto col gas. Col gas il botto è per tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per me siamo al penultimo step sanzionando su carbone e petrolio, poi ci sarà il botto col gas. Col gas il botto è per tutti.


Ecco appunto.
Il nostro lo abbiamo fatto, anche troppo. Il botto, per una guerra che non ci interessa per nulla, non lo voglio fare.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Il nostro lo abbiamo fatto, anche troppo. Il botto, per una guerra che non ci interessa per nulla, non lo voglio fare.



Per me è stato giusto intervenire con gli aiuti per evitare il tracollo immediato e totale dell'Ucraina. Se poi Zelensky vuole continaure - sospinto da chi con la pace ci perderebbe - lo faccia senza pretendere nulla di diverso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto.
> Il nostro lo abbiamo fatto, anche troppo. Il botto,* per una guerra che non ci interessa per nulla*, non lo voglio fare.


Questa guerra ci riguarda molto di più di quanto crediate.
Stiamo parlando della ridiscussione degli assetti geopolitici internazionali in vigore da 75 anni, che alcune forze revisioniste vogliono rivedere a loro vantaggio.
Negli ultimi anni, abbiamo fatto parte della coalizione che faceva le regole e godeva del benessere.
Se vi preoccupa l'aumento della bolletta del gas, dovrebbe preoccuparvi molto molto di più quello che succederebbe se cambiasse l'ordine internazionale e noi finissimo tra coloro che le regole le subiscono.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa guerra ci riguarda molto di più di quanto crediate.
> Stiamo parlando della ridiscussione degli assetti geopolitici internazionali in vigore da 75 anni, che alcune forze revisioniste vogliono rivedere a loro vantaggio.
> Negli ultimi anni, abbiamo fatto parte della coalizione che faceva le regole e godeva del benessere.
> Se vi preoccupa l'aumento della bolletta del gas, dovrebbe preoccuparvi molto molto di più quello che succederebbe se cambiasse l'ordine internazionale e noi finissimo tra coloro che le regole le subiscono.


c'è solo un problema, in mancanza di alternative attuabili immediatamente, l'assenza di gas non significa aumento in bolletta, ma ritorno all'età pre industriale con le candele per molte realtà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> c'è solo un problema, in mancanza di alternative attuabili immediatamente, l'assenza di gas non significa aumento in bolletta, *ma ritorno all'età pre industriale con le candele per molte realtà.*



Cosa che in molti ancora non capiscono.
L'importante è ululare alla luna


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> c'è solo un problema, in mancanza di alternative attuabili immediatamente, l'assenza di gas non significa aumento in bolletta, ma ritorno all'età pre industriale con le candele per molte realtà.


beh..useremo quelle profumate allora


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> c'è solo un problema, in mancanza di alternative attuabili immediatamente, l'assenza di gas non significa aumento in bolletta, ma ritorno all'età pre industriale con le candele per molte realtà.


Le alternative ci sono, diversificheremo i fornitori.
Non sarà instantaneo, non sarà indolore.
Ma deve essere fatto e lo sarà.


----------



## Milanoide (6 Aprile 2022)

Mai sprecare una crisi o una guerra.


----------



## vota DC (6 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Mai sprecare una crisi o una guerra.


Abbiamo la vecchia capitale polacca a portata di mano e in Moldavia tutti i partiti politici non russi (a parte i piddini moldavi) chiedono l'unificazione con la Romania.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le alternative ci sono, diversificheremo i fornitori.
> Non sarà instantaneo, non sarà indolore.
> Ma deve essere fatto e lo sarà.


è inutile ripetere a macchinetta questa filastrocca quando dati alla mano non è possibile farlo a breve termine e soprattutto nel medio termine dovrà per forza essere incluso il carbone già da anni in Europa in via di sostituzione
e te lo dice pure Calenda che voleva farlo quando stava al governo, contro il pd e M5S che non volevano


----------



## Swaitak (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le alternative ci sono, diversificheremo i fornitori.
> Non sarà instantaneo, non sarà indolore.
> Ma deve essere fatto e lo sarà.


il piano a medio termine lo avevamo già, la transizione.
Io però chiedo una soluzione immediata, che nel mondo del mulino bianco dovrebbe essere attiva prima ancora di ponderare sanzioni..
E quello che dici non lo trovo fattibile.
Veniamo da 2 anni schifosi, questo sarebbe un bel colpo di grazia, tanto vale entrare in conflitto.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa guerra ci riguarda molto di più di quanto crediate.
> Stiamo parlando della ridiscussione degli assetti geopolitici internazionali in vigore da 75 anni, che alcune forze revisioniste vogliono rivedere a loro vantaggio.
> Negli ultimi anni, abbiamo fatto parte della coalizione che faceva le regole e godeva del benessere.
> Se vi preoccupa l'aumento della bolletta del gas, dovrebbe preoccuparvi molto molto di più quello che succederebbe se cambiasse l'ordine internazionale e noi finissimo tra coloro che le regole le subiscono.


Per me molti credono che il nostro benessere sia inscalfibile e inciso nella pietra come fossimo un popolo eletto.

Non è affatto cosi, va difeso per durare il più possibile ( penso nemmeno il più ingenuo creda che sia eterno), con le unghie e con i denti, se necessario.

Perchè le cose cambiano, sono sempre cambiate e la ruota girerà per sempre.

Già, è abbastanza scritto per chiunque sappia fare 1+1 che tra 100 anni, il potere sarà da tutt' altra parte, vediamo almeno noi di terminare la nostra inutile esistenza continuando a godere dello status quo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Aprile 2022)

*Breaking: Israele esce dalla posizione di quasi neutralità con il Ministro degli Esteri Israeliano Yair Lapid che condanna la Russia "La Russia sta conducendo crimini di guerra contro la popolazione civile ucraina. Condanniamo fermamente i crimini di guerra." *


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Breaking: Israele esce dalla posizione di quasi neutralità con il Ministro degli Esteri Israeliano Yair Lapid che condanna la Russia "La Russia sta conducendo crimini di guerra contro la popolazione civile ucraina. Condanniamo fermamente i crimini di guerra." *



Lo Stato di Israele è un protettorato USA. Si sta semplicemente allineando.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Breaking: Israele esce dalla posizione di quasi neutralità con il Ministro degli Esteri Israeliano Yair Lapid che condanna la Russia "La Russia sta conducendo crimini di guerra contro la popolazione civile ucraina. Condanniamo fermamente i crimini di guerra." *


qui ci starebbe bene un meme sulla falsariga di quello che girava tempo fa su un sindaco

"Lei condanna i russi?"
"stuprano bambine di 9 anni faccia lei"


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Aprile 2022)

siamo qui a spendere miliardate in armi quando basterebbe un'area grande quanto la Sicilia di pannelli solari nel Sahara per dare elettricità a tutta Europa. L'uomo non imparerà mai, spero nella colonizzazione di Marte in tempi rapidi perchè prima o poi come il 99,9% delle specie esistite su questo Pianeta ci estingueremo.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> siamo qui a spendere miliardate in armi quando basterebbe un'area grande quanto la Sicilia di pannelli solari nel Sahara per dare elettricità a tutta Europa. L'uomo non imparerà mai, spero nella colonizzazione di Marte in tempi rapidi *perchè prima o poi come il 99,9% delle specie esistite su questo Pianeta ci estingueremo.*


beh se è il naturale corso della natura è giusto che accada


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh se è il naturale corso della natura è giusto che accada


ma abbiamo i mezzi per far sì che non accada, e l'unico modo statistico è quello di diventare una specie multiplanetaria.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me è stato giusto intervenire con gli aiuti per evitare il tracollo immediato e totale dell'Ucraina. Se poi Zelensky vuole continaure - sospinto da chi con la pace ci perderebbe - lo faccia senza pretendere nulla di diverso.


Assolutamente.
Ad un certo punto ci si deve fermare


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa guerra ci riguarda molto di più di quanto crediate.
> Stiamo parlando della ridiscussione degli assetti geopolitici internazionali in vigore da 75 anni, che alcune forze revisioniste vogliono rivedere a loro vantaggio.
> Negli ultimi anni, abbiamo fatto parte della coalizione che faceva le regole e godeva del benessere.
> Se vi preoccupa l'aumento della bolletta del gas, dovrebbe preoccuparvi molto molto di più quello che succederebbe se cambiasse l'ordine internazionale e noi finissimo tra coloro che le regole le subiscono.


cioè se l'Ucraina torna ad essere in linea con Russia e Bielorussia, come dovrebbe essere, l'equilibrio planetario varia ?

forse sono queste stelline ovunque il problema...



>


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa guerra ci riguarda molto di più di quanto crediate.
> Stiamo parlando della ridiscussione degli assetti geopolitici internazionali in vigore da 75 anni, che alcune forze revisioniste vogliono rivedere a loro vantaggio.
> Negli ultimi anni, abbiamo fatto parte della coalizione che faceva le regole e godeva del benessere.
> Se vi preoccupa l'aumento della bolletta del gas, dovrebbe preoccuparvi molto molto di più quello che succederebbe se cambiasse l'ordine internazionale e noi finissimo tra coloro che le regole le subiscono.


Si ma è questo oltre catastrofico che non condivido. A me preoccupa più come ci stiamo tagliando le palle da soli con questa storia delle sanzioni, come se tutti si potessero permette ugualmente come andare avanti. Cambia tutto il mondo per questa guerra? Ma siete seri? Cambia l’ordine internazionale per il donbas? 75 anni di assetti? Ma se è cambiato tutto in questi 75 anni.
Per me andate davvero troppo in là con la fantasia. Non ci riguarda per nulla. Siamo solo risucchiati nella nuova guerra fredda usa-Russia


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cosa che in molti ancora non capiscono.
> L'importante è ululare alla luna


Eh ma gli equilibri internazionali eh
Se no Putin si pappa tutto il mondo eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Un progetto assolutamente credibile.
> Soprattutto perché 25 anni servono alla Russia per conquistare tutta l’ucraina


Forse non mi sono spiegato, 25 anni per il processo di Deucrainizzazione e per l'assimilazione alla federazione russa.

La fonte è Ria Novosti, organo di stampa statale russo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Ad un certo punto ci si deve fermare



Ormai Zelensky ha acquisito un potere mediatico senza precedenti perciò dubito che sarà capace di capire quando fermarsi.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato, 25 anni per il processo di Deucrainizzazione e per l'assimilazione alla federazione russa.
> 
> La fonte è Ria Novosti, organo di stampa statale russo.


Ho capito 
Ho fatto una battuta 
La notizia è feccia per me. Propaganda inutile
Volesse davvero questo, avrebbe agito in maniera differente


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma gli equilibri internazionali eh
> Se no Putin si pappa tutto il mondo eh


Non è che Putin si pappa il mondo, non estremizziamo sempre tutto.

Ma mi spiace non si rendano tutti conto che TUTTO può cambiare in uno schiocco di dita.

L' acciaio ha iniziato a triplicare già da 1 anno, il GAS da ben prima della guerra, la crisi dei chip c'è da tempo.

Ti faccio un esempio stupidissimo: se la Cina si prende Taiwan tu sarai al 99% qui a scrivere "chissenefrega di Taiwan"

Bene, vedrai che grasse risate se la Cina una volta preso Taiwan inizia a limitare l' esportazione dei chip, ci pisciamo addosso dal ridere ( è solo un esempio per farti capire quanto le piccole cose, tutte sommate incidono pesantemente sulla nostra vita e benessere)


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho capito
> Ho fatto una battuta
> La notizia è feccia per me. Propaganda inutile
> Volesse davvero questo, avrebbe agito in maniera differente



Ah...ok.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è che Putin si pappa il mondo, non estremizziamo sempre tutto.
> 
> Ma mi spiace non si rendano tutti conto che TUTTO può cambiare in uno schiocco di dita.
> 
> ...


La situazione di Taiwan la conosciamo tutti ed è completamente diversa da quella Ucraina. COMPLETAMENTE.
Dell’Ucraina fondamentalmente frega cavoli a nessuno ci stanno soltanto interessi di usa e Russia.
Tutto può cambiare e quindi? Questa guerra cosa dovrebbe cambiare? Che cosa ? Ma siamo seri?
In uno schiocco di dita può essere cancellata anche l’umanità. Questa guerra, perché dovrebbe farmi sentire più a rischio di quella in Siria, di quella tra Israele e Palestina, ecc?


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' acciaio ha iniziato a triplicare già da 1 anno, il GAS da ben prima della guerra, la crisi dei chip c'è da tempo.


allora occupiamoci di questo, non ogni 5 minuti di Ucraina
cause, motivazioni e soluzioni

comunque è evidente che dal covid in poi sia cambiato molto dando adito a protezionismo domestico


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La situazione di Taiwan la conosciamo tutti ed è completamente diversa da quella Ucraina. COMPLETAMENTE.
> Dell’Ucraina fondamentalmente frega cavoli a nessuno ci stanno soltanto interessi di usa e Russia.
> Tutto può cambiare e quindi? Questa guerra cosa dovrebbe cambiare? Che cosa ? Ma siamo seri?
> In uno schiocco di dita può essere cancellata anche l’umanità. Questa guerra, perché dovrebbe farmi sentire più a rischio di quella in Siria, di quella tra Israele e Palestina, ecc?


Vedrai tra poco con tutte le navi che esportano cerali verso l' Europa bloccate, quando non ci importa dell' Ucraina.

L' acciaio che arrivava da li, tecnicamente chiamate "lamiere da treno" rispetto a 36 mesi fa, sono quintuplicate come costo, ripeto QUINTUPLICATE.

E' una falsa illusione che ciò che ruota attorno all' Ucraina a noi interessi zero, stiamo pagando e pagheremo le conseguenze comunque.

Perchè poi, una volta totalmente in mano russa, credi davvero Putin si faccia remore a minacciarci di qualunque cosa ogni volta che ne ha bisogno?

Forse hai già scordato che ti ha minacciato di lanciarti le atomiche sulla capoccia.


----------



## sunburn (6 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Breaking: Israele esce dalla posizione di quasi neutralità con il Ministro degli Esteri Israeliano Yair Lapid che condanna la Russia "La Russia sta conducendo crimini di guerra contro la popolazione civile ucraina. Condanniamo fermamente i crimini di guerra." *


Israele che condanna fermamente i crimini di guerra…


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non è che Putin si pappa il mondo, non estremizziamo sempre tutto.
> 
> Ma mi spiace non si rendano tutti conto che TUTTO può cambiare in uno schiocco di dita.
> 
> ...



Il "fregarsene" proviene da persone che senza voler colpevolizzare nessuno ci mancherebbe, non hanno una comprensione estesa della geopolitica internazionale. 

Quanto è accaduto crea già adesso un precedente molto grave, la NATO non è intervenuta, questo da il via libera a una qualsiasi nazione di poter agire liberamente contro uno stato sovrano che non sia NATO.

Ci sono nel mondo svariati conflitti la cui fiamma è flebile, questa situazione porterà sicuramente ad accenderli nuovamente, come fosse una reazione a catena.
Più conflitti vuol dire più problemi per l'economia globale, vediamo già oggi alcuni effetti della guerra in Ucraina e c'è ne saranno anche di più a lungo termine.

La posizione "isolazionista" di molti è comprensibile, ma non è sostenibile nel 2022 per quasi nessuna nazione.
Il tanto criticato Trump aveva capito la fragilità dell'economia globalizzata e puntava all'isolazionismo ed all'autarchia proprio per questo.

Quindi o si avvia un processo dove ogni nazione riesce a farcela da sola, cosa impossibile per alcuni, soprattutto l'Italia che non ha risorse sufficienti oppure si deve capire che per mantenere l'attuale tenore di vita o per migliorarlo ci devono essere degli equilibri, Putin ha scombussolato questi equilibri. 

Prima che arrivi qualcuno a dire "e allora l'America con le sue guerre non sconvolge l'equilibrio!" Si, gli USA lo fanno per i loro interessi e l'Italia piaccia o non piaccia fa parte del blocco occidentale, quindi va da sé che da tali azioni ne giova in parte anche il nostro paese. 
Bisognerebbe slegarsi dagli USA e provare a fare i propri interessi almeno a livello europeo? Si è probabile, ma ad oggi l'UE è debole, ha enormi problemi interni quindi figuriamoci se sia in grado di imporsi come potenza mondiale.

L'Errore sta all'origine, la voglia di alcuni leader europei del passato (Soprattutto della Merkel) di slegarsi dagli USA ha fatto in modo di iniziare a legare alcuni stati dell'UE alla Russia a livello energetico.
Il risultato è che Putin ci tiene per le palle e non è neanche lontanamente nostro amico.

Si potevano seguire altre strade, già nel Mediterraneo c'è l'Algeria con cui l'Italia poteva stringere legami più forti per la fornitura di Gas, in Europa c'è la Norvegia che praticamente soddisfa le richieste energetiche della Gran Bretagna. 
Per poi passare dalle decisioni sul nucleare che ci hanno penalizzato con buona pace di chi era/è contrario.

Ora siamo qui, con l'UE che ha dimostrato di essere un fallimento totale, i governi che si sono legati a doppio filo ad un entità sovranazionale che non funziona, un alleanza con gli USA e con accordi energetici con uno degli antagonisti principali del nostro alleato primario. 
Bisogna scegliere cosa fare, lo status Quo è stupido.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quanto è accaduto crea già adesso un precedente molto grave, la NATO non è intervenuta, questo da il via libera a una qualsiasi nazione di poter agire liberamente contro uno stato sovrano che non sia NATO.


perchè è la prima volta che succede ?
per esempio dal 1974 la Turchia ha preso 1/3 di Cipro a nord e nessuno dice niente, stato riconosciuto solo dalla Turchia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè è la prima volta che succede ?
> per esempio dal 1974 la Turchia ha preso 1/3 di Cipro a nord e nessuno dice niente, stato riconosciuto solo dalla Turchia.


Sarà che Cipro non ha petrolio, gasdotti, carbone o preziosi? No dai non può essere così


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sarà che Cipro non ha petrolio, gasdotti, carbone o preziosi? No dai non può essere così


Al contrario, ultimamente i turchi stanno cercando di sfruttare dei giacimenti (se non sbaglio di gas). Che per l'appunto sono contesi tra Grecia e Turchia, dato che sostanzialmente Cipro è uno stato satellite della Grecia.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

dopo aver fomentato il colpo di stato ucraino, c'è stata la telefonata intercettata tra il delegato per l'Europa Nuland e l'ambasciatore americano a Kiev a proposito del gas russo condito da un eccellente:

"Fuck EU"

non si nascondono, è tutto alla luce del sole e non si è mai dimessa peraltro.

e stiamo ancora attaccati alla gonnella americana...la colpa è nostra.

bisogna fare gli interessi del posto in cui si vive, non possiamo avere gli stessi interessi di un altro continente


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè è la prima volta che succede ?
> per esempio dal 1974 la Turchia ha preso 1/3 di Cipro a nord e nessuno dice niente, stato riconosciuto solo dalla Turchia.


Situazione differente, sarebbe stata simile se Putin avesse occupato solo le zone russofone tenute dai separatisti. Cosa che sostanzialmente ha fatto la Turchia con la parte nord di Cipro che ha una presenza turca importante.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Situazione differente, sarebbe stata simile se Putin avesse occupato solo le zone russofone tenute dai separatisti. Cosa che sostanzialmente ha fatto la Turchia con la parte nord di Cipro che ha una presenza turca importante.


è stata comunque un'invasione militare proibita dal diritto internazionale, eppure la Turchia è nella NATO e nessuno la sanziona
e Cipro ancora oggi rivendica i suoi territori a nord


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è stata comunque un'invasione militare proibita dal diritto internazionale, eppure la Turchia è nella NATO e nessuno la sanziona


La questione cipriota non può essere paragonata a quella Ucraina. Cipro è sostanzialmente un appendice della Grecia, resa indipendente dopo anni di amministrazione inglese per evitare problemi tra Grecia e Turchia che sono cronici.

Cipro del Nord non è riconosciuta da nessuno se non dalla Turchia.
Nel '74 poi la Turchia era un partner prezioso per la NATO, gli USA mediarono con le autorità greche una sorta di situazione che attualmente è simile a quella del Donbas pre guerra, cioè un territorio ufficialmente ancora cipriota che non verrà mai riconosciuto come turco ma di fatto sotto il controllo della Turchia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Aprile 2022)

*La Russia ha pagato in rubli le cedole da 650 milioni di dollari su due degli suoi eurobond con scadenza 2022 e 2042, cedole che non ammettevano il pagamento in valute al di fuori del dollaro.
La situazione configura un default a tutti gli effetti, che diventerà pratico al termine del periodo di "grazia" di 30 giorni che è scattato ieri e si chiude il 5 maggio.
Il risultato sui mercati non si è fatto attendere: balzo dell'80% per le assicurazioni sul fallimento della Russia, mentre crescono del 99% le probabilità di default implicite ad un anno nel costo delle assicurazioni (cosiddette CDS). *

Io non menziono e non quoto, perchè sono un signore. Chi sa, sa.
Questa notizia significa che da domani la Russia crolla nell'anarchia? Ovviamente no.
Significa che stanno avendo gravi problemi anche se cercano di vendere al mondo una situazione diversa? 
Ovviamente si.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *La Russia ha pagato in rubli le cedole da 650 milioni di dollari su due degli suoi eurobond con scadenza 2022 e 2042, cedole che non ammettevano il pagamento in valute al di fuori del dollaro.
> La situazione configura un default a tutti gli effetti, che diventerà pratico al termine del periodo di "grazia" di 30 giorni che è scattato ieri e si chiude il 5 maggio.
> Il risultato sui mercati non si è fatto attendere: balzo dell'80% per le assicurazioni sul fallimento della Russia, mentre crescono del 99% le probabilità di default implicite ad un anno nel costo delle assicurazioni (cosiddette CDS). *
> 
> Io non menziono e non quoto, perchè sono un signore. Chi sa, sa.


Impossibile i putin fan boys dell'internet mondiale hanno assicurato che madre Russia è potentissima.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *La Russia ha pagato in rubli le cedole da 650 milioni di dollari su due degli suoi eurobond con scadenza 2022 e 2042, cedole che non ammettevano il pagamento in valute al di fuori del dollaro.
> La situazione configura un default a tutti gli effetti, che diventerà pratico al termine del periodo di "grazia" di 30 giorni che è scattato ieri e si chiude il 5 maggio.
> Il risultato sui mercati non si è fatto attendere: balzo dell'80% per le assicurazioni sul fallimento della Russia, mentre crescono del 99% le probabilità di default implicite ad un anno nel costo delle assicurazioni (cosiddette CDS). *
> 
> Io non menziono e non quoto, perchè sono un signore. Chi sa, sa.


"Falliranno" nel sistema finanziario internazionale.

Ma hanno materie prime ed energia, e cibo.

Sono abbastanza indipendenti. Chiaro qualche problema l' avranno, ma molti meno che se toccasse ad altri paesi.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Impossibile *i putin fan boys dell'internet mondiale* hanno assicurato che madre Russia è potentissima.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "Falliranno" nel sistema finanziario internazionale.
> 
> Ma hanno materie prime ed energia, e cibo.
> 
> Sono abbastanza indipendenti. Chiaro qualche problema l' avranno, ma molti meno che se toccasse ad altri paesi.


Hai ragione, ho specificato ulteriormente la situazione.
Non gli mancheranno mai i cereali, il gas e il petrolio.
Tutto il resto (specie i prodotti finiti) si.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *La Russia ha pagato in rubli le cedole da 650 milioni di dollari su due degli suoi eurobond con scadenza 2022 e 2042, cedole che non ammettevano il pagamento in valute al di fuori del dollaro.
> La situazione configura un default a tutti gli effetti, che diventerà pratico al termine del periodo di "grazia" di 30 giorni che è scattato ieri e si chiude il 5 maggio.
> Il risultato sui mercati non si è fatto attendere: balzo dell'80% per le assicurazioni sul fallimento della Russia, mentre crescono del 99% le probabilità di default implicite ad un anno nel costo delle assicurazioni (cosiddette CDS). *
> 
> Io non menziono e non quoto, perchè sono un signore. Chi sa, sa.


ha pagato in rubli perchè la banca estera intermediaria stavolta si è rifiutata di cambiare rubli con dollari dietro pressioni dei soliti noti

il default di cui parli è artificiale o tecnico per le agenzie di rating, non è default perchè non hanno soldi stile Argentina

spiegalo bene...ti vanti che una banca non fa da intermediario, caspita che successone


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma è questo oltre catastrofico che non condivido. A me preoccupa più come ci stiamo tagliando le palle da soli con questa storia delle sanzioni, come se tutti si potessero permette ugualmente come andare avanti. Cambia tutto il mondo per questa guerra? Ma siete seri? Cambia l’ordine internazionale per il donbas? 75 anni di assetti? Ma se è cambiato tutto in questi 75 anni.
> Per me andate davvero troppo in là con la fantasia. Non ci riguarda per nulla. Siamo solo risucchiati nella nuova guerra fredda usa-Russia


Siamo in mezzo ad un nuovo tentativo di guerra fredda ma non tra Usa e Russia, bensì tra Usa-UE vs Cina-Russia... davvero pensiamo che i cinesi andranno avanti in eterno a lavorare 12 ore al giorno per 350 giorni l'anno per farci comprare ai Market d'oriente scarpe a 5€? Stanno costruendo infrastrutture in tutto il mondo, dove non costruiscono acquistano, hanno in mano le principali rotte commerciali, la forza lavoro e si stanno andando a prendere le materie prime per produrre in tutta Africa e Sudamerica, hanno quasi monopolizzato la produzione industriale in svariati settori... l'idea che con la Russia mettano le mani sull'Ucraina per quantità e tipologie di materie prime che essa contiene dovrebbe farci drizzare bene bene le antenne perchè a chi dice che non è influente il destino dell'Ucraina oggi non si rende conto che Xi Jinping e Vladimiro stanno tentando di metterci un bel guinzaglio a tutti quanti pronti a darci corda o meno a piacimento, di rovesciare l'ordine tra chi detta prezzi e regole e chi li subisce.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ha pagato in rubli perchè la banca estera intermediaria stavolta si è rifiutata di cambiare rubli con dollari dietro pressioni dei soliti noti
> 
> il default di cui parli è artificiale o tecnico per le agenzie di rating, non è default perchè non hanno soldi stile Argentina
> 
> spiegalo bene...


Ma cosa significa "non è default perche non hanno i soldi"?
Si, nella fattispecie trattasi di default tecnico.
Ma sempre default è, perchè se ci accordiamo che tu mi paghi in dollari e poi mi paghi in altro, non stai rispettando il contratto.
Non attacchiamoci sempre al nulla per favore. 
Le banche non gli cambiano i rubli forse perchè hanno attaccato un paese sovrano e al momento sono un paria internazionale? 
Mah


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Siamo in mezzo ad un nuovo tentativo di guerra fredda ma non tra Usa e Russia, bensì tra Usa-UE vs Cina-Russia... davvero pensiamo che i cinesi andranno avanti in eterno a lavorare 12 ore al giorno per 350 giorni l'anno per farci comprare ai Market d'oriente scarpe a 5€? Stanno costruendo infrastrutture in tutto il mondo, dove non costruiscono acquistano, hanno in mano le principali rotte commerciali, la forza lavoro e si stanno andando a prendere le materie prime per produrre in tutta Africa e Sudamerica, hanno quasi monopolizzato la produzione industriale in svariati settori... l'idea che con la Russia mettano le mani sull'Ucraina per quantità e tipologie di materie prime che essa contiene dovrebbe farci drizzare bene bene le antenne perchè a chi dice che non è influente il destino dell'Ucraina oggi non si rende conto che Xi Jinping e Vladimiro stanno tentando di metterci un bel guinzaglio a tutti quanti pronti a darci corda o meno a piacimento, di rovesciare l'ordine tra chi detta prezzi e regole e chi li subisce.


Praticamente perfetto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Siamo in mezzo ad un nuovo tentativo di guerra fredda ma non tra Usa e Russia, bensì tra Usa-UE vs Cina-Russia... davvero pensiamo che i cinesi andranno avanti in eterno a lavorare 12 ore al giorno per 350 giorni l'anno per farci comprare ai Market d'oriente scarpe a 5€? Stanno costruendo infrastrutture in tutto il mondo, dove non costruiscono acquistano, hanno in mano le principali rotte commerciali, la forza lavoro e si stanno andando a prendere le materie prime per produrre in tutta Africa e Sudamerica, hanno quasi monopolizzato la produzione industriale in svariati settori... l'idea che con la Russia mettano le mani sull'Ucraina per quantità e tipologie di materie prime che essa contiene dovrebbe farci drizzare bene bene le antenne perchè a chi dice che non è influente il destino dell'Ucraina oggi non si rende conto che Xi Jinping e Vladimiro stanno tentando di metterci un bel guinzaglio a tutti quanti pronti a darci corda o meno a piacimento, di rovesciare l'ordine tra chi detta prezzi e regole e chi li subisce.


Esatto.
Questo è la luna, la bolletta del gas è il dito. 
Ognuno scelga cosa guardare.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa significa "non è default perche non hanno i soldi"?
> Si, nella fattispecie trattasi di default tecnico.
> Ma sempre default è, perchè se ci accordiamo che tu mi paghi in dollari e poi mi paghi in altro, non stai rispettando il contratto.
> Non attacchiamoci sempre al nulla per favore.
> ...


non è per niente la stessa cosa, perchè potrebbero trovare un altro intermediario che lo fa la prossima volta in primis Cina
soprattutto perchè per settimane abbiamo letto fregnacce secondo cui si sarebbero ritirati dall'Ucraina per problemi economici...

default reale significa che non ci sono soldi per dipendenti e servizi pubblici etc etc
così non è

forse al momento della firma non era previsto che il mondo occidentale depredasse le riserve estere russe e impedisse i pagamenti.
se vogliamo fargliene una colpa...

è un parìa solo occidentale, non mondiale


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è per niente la stessa cosa, perchè potrebbero trovare un altro intermediario che lo fa la prossima volta in primis Cina
> soprattutto perchè per settimane abbiamo letto fregnacce secondo cui si sarebbero ritirati dall'Ucraina per problemi economici...
> 
> default reale significa che non ci sono soldi per dipendenti e servizi pubblici etc etc
> ...


Credo non fosse previsto neanche invadessero e radessero al suolo un altra nazione.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

non so se c'entra qualcosa con quello che state dicendo ma leggo di russi che si lamentano perchè non trovano medicinali o li trovano a prezzi molto piu alti


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non so se c'entra qualcosa con quello che state dicendo ma leggo di russi che si lamentano perchè non trovano medicinali o li trovano a prezzi molto piu alti


Se non vado errato al momento non dovrebbe esserci alcuna sanzione riguardante il settore medico.


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se non vado errato al momento non dovrebbe esserci alcuna sanzione riguardante il settore medico.


Tutto il mondo è paese... ci saranno sciacalli speculatori pure la.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

basta guardare oggi a quanto si scambia il rublo

90 a 1 per euro

81 a 1 per dollaro


ci fosse un rischio di default reale sarebbe schizzato alle stelle


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Siamo in mezzo ad un nuovo tentativo di guerra fredda ma non tra Usa e Russia, bensì tra Usa-UE vs Cina-Russia... davvero pensiamo che i cinesi andranno avanti in eterno a lavorare 12 ore al giorno per 350 giorni l'anno per farci comprare ai Market d'oriente scarpe a 5€? Stanno costruendo infrastrutture in tutto il mondo, dove non costruiscono acquistano, hanno in mano le principali rotte commerciali, la forza lavoro e si stanno andando a prendere le materie prime per produrre in tutta Africa e Sudamerica, hanno quasi monopolizzato la produzione industriale in svariati settori... l'idea che con la Russia mettano le mani sull'Ucraina per quantità e tipologie di materie prime che essa contiene dovrebbe farci drizzare bene bene le antenne perchè a chi dice che non è influente il destino dell'Ucraina oggi non si rende conto che Xi Jinping e Vladimiro stanno tentando di metterci un bel guinzaglio a tutti quanti pronti a darci corda o meno a piacimento, di rovesciare l'ordine tra chi detta prezzi e regole e chi li subisce.


Perfetto.
Vedere il quadro globale richiede un certo tipo di visione.

Il mondo non è cristallizzato sulle posizioni attuali, affatto.
Ma molti danno per scontato cose che non lo sono affatto.

Suderemo per mantenerle, e probabilmente *non ci riusciremo* a mio ultra-modestissimo parere, ma il tentativo va fatto ( senza guerre armate si spera, ovviamente)


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo non fosse previsto neanche invadessero e radessero al suolo un altra nazione.


ok quindi stasera andiamo a mangiare il pesce al ristorante per festeggiare che al quarto pagamento non hanno trovato un intermediario estero?
ci cambia qualcosa ?
Ucraina sarà meno distrutta da domani per questo ?
giusto per sapere di cosa si gode nello specifico...


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ho specificato ulteriormente la situazione.
> Non gli mancheranno mai i cereali, il gas e il petrolio.
> Tutto il resto (specie i prodotti finiti) si.



Vedremo, fanno tutto in Asia.

Mancherà qualcosa di tecnologico che solo ad occidente facciamo, sicuramente.
Ma per me sopravvivranno.

India e Cina sono ormai semi-ufficialmente schierati con loro, è una fredda dichiarazione di "guerra" all' occidente.

Ma ci sta, India e Cina non sono per nulla d' accordo su questa guerra in Ucraina, ne sono sicuro, ma siccome dubito assai gli stiamo simpatici, se devono scegliere scelgono i russi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ok quindi stasera andiamo a mangiare il pesce al ristorante per festeggiare che al quarto pagamento non hanno trovato un intermediario estero?
> ci cambia qualcosa ?
> Ucraina sarà meno distrutta da domani per questo ?
> giusto per sapere di cosa si gode nello specifico...


Ma per favore dai...


----------



## Albijol (6 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mancherà qualcosa di tecnologico che solo ad occidente facciamo, sicuramente.
> Ma per me sopravvivranno.


Sopravvivono in Argentina dove fanno almeno un default a decennio, figuratevi se non sopravvive la Russia. Ma le immagini e i video delle devastazioni, delle esecuzioni sommarie, dei bambini morti non si cancelleranno mai dalla mia memoria. Sono il male assoluto, godrò di ogni loro sventura.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma per favore dai...


scrivi un commento da ultras, senza che lo riporto, e poi non spieghi cosa cambia nel concreto per la situazione in Ucraina


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

*Stoltenberg:

"Dobbiamo essere pronti ad un lungo confronto con la Russia, per questo dobbiamo mantenere le sanzioni e rafforzare la nostra difesa".*


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

*pronto il quinto pacchetto di sanzioni che dovrebbe essere approvato domani.
restrizioni navi russe e stop importanzioni pesce, legno, alcolici, cemento
altre banche russe sanzionate
gli americani spingono per inserire anche i parenti di Putin e Lavrov*


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

ma giusto per capire perchè non sono sicuro di aver ben capito: in sintesi per i russi quindi a Bucha cosa sarebbe successo? 

sarebbero stati gli ucraini a uccidere stuprare bambini torturare ecc altri ucraini per far ricadere la colpa su di loro?

cioè stanno esattamente dicendo questo?


----------



## Albijol (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma giusto per capire perchè non sono sicuro di aver ben capito: in sintesi per i russi quindi a Bucha cosa sarebbe successo?
> 
> sarebbero stati gli ucraini a uccidere stuprare bambini torturare ecc altri ucraini per far ricadere la colpa su di loro?
> 
> cioè stanno esattamente dicendo questo?


I russi dicono che si sono ritirati il 31 marzo, e che il massacro sia avvenuto dopo la loro fuga. Ovviamente è la solita fregnaccia che solo chi si fa le seghe sulla foto di Putin può credere. Oltre alle innumerevoli testimonianze dei sopravvissuti ci sono immagini satellitari che confermano che il massacro è avvenuto quando i russi stavano a Bucha.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> scrivi un commento da ultras, senza che lo riporto, e poi non spieghi cosa cambia nel concreto per la situazione in Ucraina


Non è un commento da ultrà, è un commento AGLI ultrà di Putin che si aggirano come sciacalli sui social.

A me non interessano le discussioni dove bisogna avere ragione dell'altro a tutti i costi, a me interessano le discussioni finalizzate ad imparare qualcosa.
Qualunque cosa provenga dalla Russia per te è oro colato, avevi anche postato mappe del conflitto dei media russi, sbagliate, come poi il campo ha dimostrato. 

La controinformazione non è attingere alle fonti della propaganda dell'avversario e non è neanche voler essere a tutti i costi bastian contrari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg:*
> 
> *"Dobbiamo essere pronti ad un lungo confronto con la Russia, per questo dobbiamo mantenere le sanzioni e rafforzare la nostra difesa".*


Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di dire le cose come stanno alla gente, siamo sostanzialmente in guerra o no? 
Inutile e deleterio portare avanti il discorso del supporto al paese amico se poi a conti fatti ci siamo ormai dentro fino al collo. 
Devono essere chiari con le persone, altrimenti finirà male.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

*Nikolai Sokov, scienziato russo sul nucleare che lavora a Vienna e ha lavorato al ministero degli Esteri sovietico sui trattati di non proliferazione nucleare:*

*"Aver colpito non tanto gli uomini dei Servizi ma anche gli oligarchi è stato un regalo a Putin.*
*La gente li detesta e anche lo Zar non li gradisce.*
*Ma adesso le sanzioni riporteranno gli oligarchi a investire nel Paese, provocando ancora di più il presidente russo

Siamo nella tempesta perfetta *
*Putin è sempre più avvolto dalla sindrome di Pietro il Grande e questo può portarlo a schiacciare il bottone della bomba atomica. 
Soltanto l'idea che Biden pensi ad un cambio di regime può portare a qualsiasi reazione.*
* E tra gli obiettivi atomici ne esiste anche uno in Italia: si tratta della base Usa di Aviano

Aviano è fra i target, perché i primissimi a essere colpiti da un attacco di de-escalation sarebbero proprio le basi aeree Usa e Nato. 
Oltre ad Aviano, la lista ne prevede due in Polonia, quelle tedesche e soprattutto le britanniche. 
Ma nelle simulazioni fatte fino al 2013 c’erano anche basi in territorio americano"*


@admin 

i primi con la bomba in testa, grazie alla base USA


----------



## Swaitak (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Nikolai Sokov, scienziato russo sul nucleare che lavora a Vienna e ha lavorato al ministero degli Esteri sovietico sui trattati di non proliferazione nucleare:*
> 
> *"Aver colpito non tanto gli uomini dei Servizi ma anche gli oligarchi è stato un regalo a Putin.*
> *La gente li detesta e anche lo Zar non li gradisce.*
> ...


matematico l'Italia fosse in prima linea


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> matematico l'Italia fosse in prima linea


non basta neanche questo a far svoltare i politici europei dalla dipendenza da Washington...
subire problemi economici, migranti, razionamento consumi e ora pure la ciliegina della bomba atomica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2022)

Scontato più della morte. Le prime bombe in caso di estensione del conflitto sono su Polonia, Romania e vicinato.
A seguire, quando si passerà alle "big", la prima è sull'Italia.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non basta neanche questo a far svoltare i politici europei dalla dipendenza da Washington...
> subire problemi economici, migranti, razionamento consumi e ora pure la ciliegina della bomba atomica


basta ascoltare le dichiarazioni dei nostri parolieri, ormai hanno abbandonato pure gli elettori, mirano al consenso dall'alto


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Siamo in mezzo ad un nuovo tentativo di guerra fredda ma non tra Usa e Russia, bensì tra Usa-UE vs Cina-Russia... davvero pensiamo che i cinesi andranno avanti in eterno a lavorare 12 ore al giorno per 350 giorni l'anno per farci comprare ai Market d'oriente scarpe a 5€? Stanno costruendo infrastrutture in tutto il mondo, dove non costruiscono acquistano, hanno in mano le principali rotte commerciali, la forza lavoro e si stanno andando a prendere le materie prime per produrre in tutta Africa e Sudamerica, hanno quasi monopolizzato la produzione industriale in svariati settori... l'idea che con la Russia mettano le mani sull'Ucraina per quantità e tipologie di materie prime che essa contiene dovrebbe farci drizzare bene bene le antenne perchè a chi dice che non è influente il destino dell'Ucraina oggi non si rende conto che Xi Jinping e Vladimiro stanno tentando di metterci un bel guinzaglio a tutti quanti pronti a darci corda o meno a piacimento, di rovesciare l'ordine tra chi detta prezzi e regole e chi li subisce.


Io non ci vedo davvero questo catastrofismo..ma se lo dite voi..


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Questo è la luna, la bolletta del gas è il dito.
> Ognuno scelga cosa guardare.


Il dito senza dubbio. Perché a questa non è la luna ma proprio un altro sistema solare.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scontato più della morte. Le prime bombe in caso di estensione del conflitto sono su Polonia, Romania e vicinato.
> A seguire, quando si passerà alle "big", la prima è sull'Italia.


Sarebbe un rinco a lanciare le prime sul vicinato,col rischio di contaminarsi, per cui non ci voglio nemmeno pensare.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> basta ascoltare le dichiarazioni dei nostri parolieri, ormai hanno abbandonato pure gli elettori, mirano al consenso dall'alto


ad ogni intervista, in cui si ricorda cone l'opinione pubblica e anche i propri militanti sono discorsi con le loro azioni, sorridono o fanno spallucce
dei mercenari veri...


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sopravvivono in Argentina dove fanno almeno un default a decennio, figuratevi se non sopravvive la Russia. Ma le immagini e i video delle devastazioni, delle esecuzioni sommarie, dei bambini morti non si cancelleranno mai dalla mia memoria. Sono il male assoluto, godrò di ogni loro sventura.


Infatti non falliranno mai…
Poi si possono fare tutti i discorsi che vogliamo..ma sperare che cadano a pezzi è roba da favole


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di dire le cose come stanno alla gente, siamo sostanzialmente in guerra o no?
> Inutile e deleterio portare avanti il discorso del supporto al paese amico se poi a conti fatti ci siamo ormai dentro fino al collo.
> Devono essere chiari con le persone, altrimenti finirà male.


Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse

Non si entrerà mai in guerra in stile diretto con i Russi. E' una guerra Fredda, e l'Ucraina sta facendo il ruolo dell'Afghanista negli 70/80 solo che è a due passi da noi mentre gli altri erano tra le montagne di Gollum

Credo Questo conflitto continuerà. L'Europa si accollerà i 20 mln di profughi e si troverà altre soluzioni per la questione energetica.


----------



## Shmuk (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno dato fuoco alla villa italiana di Soloviev, l'oligarca conduttore intimissimo di Putin che si era collegato con Del Debbio.



Almeno su una risparmiamo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Nikolai Sokov, scienziato russo sul nucleare che lavora a Vienna e ha lavorato al ministero degli Esteri sovietico sui trattati di non proliferazione nucleare:*
> 
> *"Aver colpito non tanto gli uomini dei Servizi ma anche gli oligarchi è stato un regalo a Putin.*
> *La gente li detesta e anche lo Zar non li gradisce.*
> ...


Saranno felici i fan della guerra ad ogni costo per salvare l'apostolo Z. Tanto loro mica sono a 2 passi dalle basi che verranno colpite


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> matematico l'Italia fosse in prima linea


Non l'avrei mai detto, le nostre sono le basi dei buoni e giusti


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Nikolai Sokov, scienziato russo sul nucleare che lavora a Vienna e ha lavorato al ministero degli Esteri sovietico sui trattati di non proliferazione nucleare:*
> 
> *"Aver colpito non tanto gli uomini dei Servizi ma anche gli oligarchi è stato un regalo a Putin.*
> *La gente li detesta e anche lo Zar non li gradisce.*
> ...


brutta notizia..e i russi come l'hanno presa? no perchè verrebbero distrutti e i sopravvissuti vivrebbero in modo a dir poco abominevole

saranno preoccupati..non deve essere bello vivere con il pensiero che ti possano tirare le testate nucleari sul groppone...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Saranno felici i fan della guerra ad ogni costo per salvare l'apostolo Z. Tanto loro mica sono a 2 passi dalle basi che verranno colpite



Io invece sarei ultra soddisfatto se i guerrafondai (a parole) venissero tutti arruolati e imbarcati per andare a combattere il nemico 
Almeno si sfogano un pò.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io invece sarei ultra soddisfatto se i guerrafondai (a parole) venissero tutti arruolati e imbarcati per andare a combattere il nemico
> Almeno si sfogano un pò.


Si, così si fanno venire un infarto pur di non andarci, ti ricordo che si son defecati sotto con il raffreddore


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse
> 
> Non si entrerà mai in guerra in stile diretto con i Russi. E' una guerra Fredda, e l'Ucraina sta facendo il ruolo dell'Afghanista negli 70/80 solo che è a due passi da noi mentre gli altri erano tra le montagne di Gollum
> 
> Credo Questo conflitto continuerà. L'Europa si accollerà i 20 mln di profughi e si troverà altre soluzioni per la questione energetica.


Si però parliamoci chiaro, se invii armi e poni sanzioni pesanti ad un altra nazione sei un cobelligerante non giriamoci intorno. È l'unica cosa sui cui Putin ha ragione, l'occidente non può far finta di essere al di là delle parti e passare come santo intoccabile.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2022)

L' Italia non è in guerra.

Ma se dovessi giocarmi un rene, direi che forse si, siamo in guerra.
O almeno una specie di guerra.

Non armata.

Dipende cosa uno intende per guerra.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

*post dell'ammiraglio De Felice sulla guerra marittima:

"Le forze navali russe*

Oltre 45 navi da guerra della Flotta del Mar Nero e delle altre flotte russe sono ora presenti nelle basi di Sebastopoli e Novorossijsk.
Il comandante della Flotta del Mar Nero è l’ammiraglio d’origine kazaka Igor Osipov, supervisore delle strategie di attacco dal mare, anch’egli inserito nell’elenco dei sanzionati dall’Ue.

La “operazione speciale” russa coinvolge fregate, corvette, navi missilistiche, navi da sbarco, cacciatorpediniere, sommergibili e navi per contromisure.
Le formazioni navali, le unità da sbarco – le equivalenti alla nostra fanteria di marina – e l’aviazione navale effettuano azioni di artiglieria, attacchi missilistici e lanci di bombe su bersagli marittimi e costieri.
Oltre agli attacchi sul territorio conteso, altro obiettivo russo è la difesa da eventuali contrattacchi ucraini della costa della Crimea, delle basi e dei porti in territorio russo, nonché delle varie infrastrutture sensibili e aree di attività economica marittima.

Il 24 marzo scorso sono state colpite tre navi da sbarco russe nel porto di Berdyansk, 80 chilometri a sud ovest di Mariupol, sul Mare d’Azov.
Una è affondata davanti al molo, due hanno preso il largo nonostante i danni a bordo.
Si ritiene che gli ucraini abbiano usato uno o più missili balistici tattici a corto raggio “Tohcka”, con una portata di circa 200 chilometri. La nave affondata è la _Saratov_.
Si ipotizza che stesse scaricando munizioni per la colonna dei fanti di marina sbarcati nello stesso porto alcuni giorni fa.
La _Kunikov_ è uscita dallo scalo con un grande incendio a prua.
Si tratta di un’unità della classe “Ropucha”; può scaricare sulla spiaggia 10 _tank_ e 340 fanti di marina. La terza sarebbe la _Novocherkassk_ (della stessa classe), che mostrava fumo provenire dai ponti inferiori. Berdyansk era la principale struttura militare di Kiev nel Mare di Azov, ora occupata dai russi.

Va infine ricordato che nel Mediterraneo agiscono due gruppi navali, uno di 4 unità e l’altro di 6, con riferimento rispettivamente i porti di Tobruk e Bengasi (Libia9 e quelli di Tartus e Latakia (Siria).

Le forze navali ucraine​Nata nel 1992 dopo l’ammutinamento del pattugliatore _SKR-112_ che alzò a riva la bandiera giallo blu, la Marina ucraina era composta da 11 navi da guerra (corvette, pattugliatori e dragamine alquanto obsoleti), 10 mezzi aerei (tra i quali alcuni micidiali droni turchi “Baykar TB 2”), una ventina di navi logistiche.
Dopo l’invasione russa della Crimea la flotta si era trasferita a Odessa.
Con lo scoppio della guerra le navi sono rimaste inattive in porto e la nave ammiraglia _Hetman Sahaidachny_ (una fregata ex russa classe “Krivak III”), già in fase di riparazione nei cantieri navali di Mykolaiv, è stata volontariamente allagata dal comandante per evitare di cadere nelle mani del nemico.

L’importanza strategica del Mar Nero​Come già spiegato dettagliatamente altrove, la vera causa del conflitto appare la volontà russa di controllare in toto il Mare d’Azov e la costa settentrionale del Mar Nero.
Con la Turchia, la Bulgaria e la Romania – appartenenti alla NATO – che si affacciano sul Mar Nero insieme alla Russia, all’Ucraina ed alla Georgia, è facile comprendere come quel mare non possa che essere oggetto di potenziali pericolosi contenziosi tra la Russia e la NATO stessa.

Le manovre sul campo vanno lette secondo questa prospettiva: per la Russia il Mar Nero è indispensabile poiché è il passaggio obbligato non solo verso il Mediterraneo, ma anche verso l’Atlantico e l’Indo-pacifico.
È attraverso il Mar Nero che Mosca può raggiungere linee di comunicazione marittime strategiche che altrimenti le sarebbero – de facto – precluse.
Il traffico di navi in quegli stretti è di 55 mila unità all’anno, quattro volte di più dei canali di Suez e di Panama. Il Bosforo costituisce la principale rotta per il trasporto di petrolio dal Caucaso ai Paesi dell’Europa e dell’Asia.
Il 65% dell’export russo passa attraverso il Bosforo e, oltre al petrolio, passa anche il grano che dai mercati di Russia, Ucraina e Kazakistan copre il 25% del fabbisogno mondiale.
Inoltre, ghisa e semilavorati siderurgici passano dal Mar Nero per il 10% del fabbisogno europeo e l’Italia oggi ne soffre la carenza.

Strategicamente parlando, per la Russia è più importante il possesso della base navale di Odessa, di Mariupol e dei cantieri navali della costa come Mykolaiv piuttosto che di Kiev.

L’importanza strategica del Mare d’Azov​L’annessione della Crimea e ora dell’intero Mare di Azov (considerato storicamente dai russi una baia interna del loro territorio, in cui di conseguenza non è applicabile il diritto internazionale marittimo) e delle sue città costiere rientra in un chiaro progetto strategico della Russia putiniana.
Progetto che, attraverso il Mar Nero e la Siria, raggiunge il Mediterraneo.

Il Mare d’Azov rappresenta il delta sommerso del fiume Don, che vi affluisce unitamente al fiume Kuban. Esso è un punto di sbocco cruciale per i trasporti commerciali e militari della Russia: attraverso il canale navigabile Lenin-Volga-Don si accede al Mar Caspio e si mettono in comunicazione le vie d’acqua della Russia europea, che consentono di navigare sino a Mosca, al Mar Baltico ed al Mar Bianco.
La Russia cessa quindi di essere locataria in Ucraina e diviene proprietaria di importanti cantieri e basi navali sulla costa.

Quanto allo Stretto di Kerch, va sottolineato che esso rappresenta un vero e proprio _choke point_ (al pari di Panama, Suez, dei Dardanelli e di Hormuz), tale in quanto di importanza vitale per la Russia: collega il suo sterminato entroterra al Mar Nero.
Lo Stretto ed il Mare d’Azov erano questioni aperte nei rapporti Russia-Ucraina, che già nel 1995 avevano avviato dei negoziati in verità mai conclusi.

Stante l’attuale regime di occupazione delle città portuali ucraine, il Mar di Azov è in ogni caso inaccessibile al traffico estero perché sotto completo controllo russo.

Come finirà la guerra?​Difficile è intravedere la pace in quelle terre martoriate, se non quando la Russia avrà raggiunto gli obiettivi che considera vitali: attestarsi permanentemente nel Donbass, avere le coste del Mar di Azov completamente nelle sue mani. Ivi comprese le principali città come Melitopol, Berdiansk, Mariupol.
Gli appetiti russi potrebbero estendersi verso Odessa (che credo rimarrà ucraina), con il controllo dei principali porti e cantieri navali della costa negli _oblast_ di Mykolaiv, Kherson, Zaporizija, Kryvij.
A nord la conquista potrebbe riguardare l’_oblast_ di Sumy e quello di Kharkiv.

In sostanza, una nuova realtà geografica e politica ad est del fiume Dniepr, separata dalla parte a ovest che rimarrebbe sotto il controllo di Kiev."


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *post dell'ammiraglio De Felice sulla guerra marittima:
> 
> "Le forze navali russe*
> 
> ...


hai veramente ricopiato tutta sta roba?? sei un eroe..


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> hai veramente ricopiato tutta sta roba?? sei un eroe..


sì ma non c'è comunque riproduzione riservata, mi sembra interessante spunto visto che si parla sempre di truppe di terra


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

un giorno intero di insulti dei conformisti sui social a Tony Capuozzo, reo di aver detto che in tanti anni da inviato di guerra non ha mai visto dei corpi in quelle buone condizioni dopo così tanti giorni in base alle immagini satellitari, e poco fa arriva la revoca del premio internazionale Ischia per i giornalisti.

il giornalista risponde "Ve lo rimando subito"

una persona non può parlare neanche in base alla sua esperienza professionale...incredibile

oggi peraltro è uscito un articolo su La Verità su un medico che si occupa di cadaveri ed ha detto la stessa cosa: dovrebbe esserci stato decomposizione più avanzato e intervento di animali

altri giornalisti sostengono che i corpi siano stati messi a favore di telecamere, ma a loro non succede niente...


----------



## hakaishin (6 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io invece sarei ultra soddisfatto se i guerrafondai (a parole) venissero tutti arruolati e imbarcati per andare a combattere il nemico
> Almeno si sfogano un pò.


Mamma mia quanto godrei 
Probabilmente 3/4 di loro diserrerebbero subito


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2022)

*Claudio Scajola, sindaco di Imperia ed ex membro di governo berlusconiano, spegne i termosifoni per solidarietà all'Ucraina*

*"Comunico che non ritengo opportuno procedere con l'accensione del riscaldamento
Appartengo a coloro che sospenderebbero l’acquisto di gas dalla Russia, perché quei soldi sono utilizzati dal governo di Mosca per finanziare la guerra in corso. 
Per quanto è in nostro potere, cerchiamo almeno di limitarne l’uso il più possibile. Lo dico in maniera semplice e schietta, senza giri di parole, come sono abituato a fare: in Ucraina è in corso un massacro e davanti a questo non possiamo far finta di nulla*
*Mettere un maglioncino, ad aprile e per qualche giorno, non penso che sia un così grande sacrificio. Diciamocelo con la sincerità che ci contraddistingue”.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2022)

Raga state guardando il PDUN...Ehm il TG1? Sono carichissimi oggi. Prima intervista a Prodi ed ora intervista in diretta alla presidente del Parlamento europeo che sembra uscita da un film hard.


----------

